# Still bleeding 10 DAYS after hsg test..advice? X



## wanabe22

hi all. getting alit worried now as had my hsg test on cycle day 11...its now my cycle day 21 and im still bleeding with slight cramping. went to see nurse on monday and she didnt seem worried but its now near friday and doesnt seem to be easing up. has anyone else had this? xx


----------



## BigFoot1980

I am sorry, I dont know abt it but I think you should talk to your doctor. 
It might be normal but no harm in getting checked.
Hope u get better soon!


----------



## lioness168

Hi Wanabe, I hope feel better soon and I hope you get some answers soon as well. I haven't had that experience so I'm not much help, but like BigFoot mentioned, it might be a good idea to see your Dr about it, no harm in getting it checked out. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## wanabe22

hiya...thanxu .. i fink im gona wait till monday and if it hasnt stoped by then i will book myself down the doctors. xx


----------



## wanabe22

well this afternoon bleeding got worse so made an app to see the doc. doc said was rare to still be bleeding this long and has given me tablets to stop the bleeding..so hope they do the trick! on apositive note the doc was able to tell me 1 of my blood test results which come bac from hospital (cd 2 blood test)..all gud! now fingers crossed for the other results which i dont find out till gyno app in dec:( ..but need to stay positive!


----------



## Deeni

Glad your results so far are good! Why do you have to wait so long for your other results? I would be dying to find out. 

Off topic, but your puppy is soooo cute.


----------



## BigFoot1980

wanabe22 said:


> well this afternoon bleeding got worse so made an app to see the doc. doc said was rare to still be bleeding this long and has given me tablets to stop the bleeding..so hope they do the trick! on apositive note the doc was able to tell me 1 of my blood test results which come bac from hospital (cd 2 blood test)..all gud! now fingers crossed for the other results which i dont find out till gyno app in dec:( ..but need to stay positive!

How r u feeling now? I hope the tablets have worked by now. Good luck for ur results Hun!


----------



## wanabe22

hi deeni and big foot...deeni not sure y ...gyno just said once me and DH do all tests to come back in 3months..it will be in dec..along time to wait ah! aww i know...she is! bigfoot.. im ok..tablets havnt realy made alot of difference so far,im on 2 four times aday so hope to see bleeding stops very soon! how r u both? xx


----------



## Deeni

Getting ready for my HSG next week and hoping I don't have all that bleeding. The nurse said if I see anything like excessive bleeding or a fever, to let her know. I hope yours goes away soon!


----------



## BigFoot1980

wanabe22 said:


> hi deeni and big foot...deeni not sure y ...gyno just said once me and DH do all tests to come back in 3months..it will be in dec..along time to wait ah! aww i know...she is! bigfoot.. im ok..tablets havnt realy made alot of difference so far,im on 2 four times aday so hope to see bleeding stops very soon! how r u both? xx

I am doing fine! Let us know how u get on.
:hugs:


----------



## wanabe22

hiya..deeni gud luck with ur hsg test next week...i know mine has not been the norm so please do not be alarmed. im ok bigfoot...except for the bleeding...was finking the bleeding was just going yesterday when i began to bleed and clot alot more(sorry for tmi)..had all symptons of my AF arriving and im not due on till thursday but i know it is here ...more heavy and painfull than ever...poor DH always gets it in the neck so he knew it was my AF and not the Hsg test making me bleed. my cycle just so messed up...all month iv done nowt but bleed:( xx


----------



## BigFoot1980

oh its must be so hard. Hope u feel better soon.


----------

